# Punch (Cuba) Punch Cigar Review - an old friend



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was actually my first Cuban cigar 6 or 7 years ago, and I remember it very fondly. I recently acquired a box (May 09), and couldn't wait to t...

Read the full review here: Punch (Cuba) Punch Cigar Review - an old friend


----------

